# Selle Italia idmatch - in search of a better fitting saddle



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

I've had a terrible timing trying to find a saddle that's comfortable after about 40 miles into a ride. Have tried some ProLogo and Fizik's without luck.

Went to my LBS which has the Selle Italia idmatch system and went through the fit process, tells me I'm an L2. So I bought a Selle Italia Flight Flow from them. Curious to see how it all works out, fingers crossed that it's a more comfortable saddle for me than others I've tried.








​


----------



## MTBryan01 (Oct 17, 2011)

I've aways been old school and believe in the philosophy: Just pick one and ride and eventually your ass will adjust. But whatever works. 
I am skeptical of 'systems' that attempt to do what saddle time is sure to work out.
Oh, but I do like Selle saddles.


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

MTBryan01 said:


> I've aways been old school and believe in the philosophy: Just pick one and ride and eventually your ass will adjust. But whatever works.
> I am skeptical of 'systems' that attempt to do what saddle time is sure to work out.
> Oh, but I do like Selle saddles.


Yeah I hear you, and I can do that on < 40 mile rides, but when I get up over 40 to 85 mile rides, I'm literally suffering terribly. I'm enlisting for help with this to see if it gets me on a more comfortable saddle.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

If they do this for shoes, I don't see why the same can't be done for saddle choice.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

MTBryan01 said:


> I've aways been old school and believe in the philosophy: Just pick one and ride and eventually your ass will adjust. But whatever works.
> I am skeptical of 'systems' that attempt to do what saddle time is sure to work out.
> Oh, but I do like Selle saddles.


That's ridiculous, IMHO. Some saddles will not work for some riders, no matter how long you try to "adjust." But I don't know whether Selle Italia's fit system is any better or faster than the old trial-and-error.

BTW, the company's name is "Selle Italia." "Selle" just means "saddles" in Italian. There are a bunch of other companies with that word in their name (e.g., Selle San Marco).

Randy, let us know how that works out. Some system that would narrow down the choices without test-riding a whole bunch of saddles would be welcome.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Specialized has offered this for 5+ years.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Cyclo-phile said:


> Specialized has offered this for 5+ years.


Unless I'm mistaken, this one measures several more parameters than the Specialized system, which only considers sitbone width. 

Whether it works any better, I don't know. I found a saddle model that works for me by the old trial and error method, so as long as they keep making that one . . .


----------



## eric.radhik (Jun 5, 2013)

I did the same thing and I was told L1 but also the Flite system. Unfortunately, I am waiting for them to allow me to try it out before I buy it. The statement the LBS is telling me that Selle Italia brand does not allow a "test saddle" which just seems odd??? Im looking at the same mileage you are and I want to make sure that a seat will give me comfort at 50+ miles.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

I suffered the same for several years, where anything above about 50 miles left me battered in the sitbones. I literally tested nearly every half way suitable saddle available, and several I liked very much (Arione & Classic Flite in particular) - yet still, get around 50, 60, 70 miles and I was in pain, and would often go numb.

Ultimately, my answer was found in the Selle SMP Forma. It's a zero padded saddle and I would have never guessed it to be my perfect all-day perch, but it surely is.

Saddle time matters, but I believe the right match in saddle fit/shape for each rider is the overriding factor once the miles start adding up unless a person is one of the lucky ones who can ride most anything without issue. 

If a local dealer has any SMP testers, be certain to give a couple of them a spin, Randy. I wish I would have long before I finally did, and don't be shy about testing the little/no padding versions.


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

eric.radhik said:


> I did the same thing and I was told L1 but also the Flite system. Unfortunately, I am waiting for them to allow me to try it out before I buy it. The statement the LBS is telling me that Selle Italia brand does not allow a "test saddle" which just seems odd??? Im looking at the same mileage you are and I want to make sure that a seat will give me comfort at 50+ miles.


I too was surprised at the lack of Demo saddles, but then I thought about how many demo saddles that would mean they have out in the field, I get it... I found an LBS that did the idmatch, I bought the saddle, but have full return privileges so long as it's in good shape.

Can't actually ride it this wheel as I have tire issues, but I got the Selle Italia Flite Flow mounted up tonight, anxious to give it a good long few rides soon.

fwiw, I was an L2 on the idmatch system.


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

askmass said:


> If a local dealer has any SMP testers, be certain to give a couple of them a spin, Randy. I wish I would have long before I finally did, and don't be shy about testing the little/no padding versions.


Thanks for the info, if this Selle Italia saddle doesn't do the trick, or one of the other L2 recommended saddles, I'll definitely keep this in mind.


----------



## MTBryan01 (Oct 17, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> That's ridiculous, IMHO. Some saddles will not work for some riders, no matter how long you try to "adjust." But I don't know whether Selle Italia's fit system is any better or faster than the old trial-and-error.
> 
> BTW, the company's name is "Selle Italia." "Selle" just means "saddles" in Italian. There are a bunch of other companies with that word in their name (e.g., Selle San Marco).
> 
> Randy, let us know how that works out. Some system that would narrow down the choices without test-riding a whole bunch of saddles would be welcome.


I don't see how my opinion is 'ridiculous'. It's just my opinion. Maybe you are just a soft-ass. 

As far as Selle vs Selle Italia. Really? That was worthy of a response? 

Dude! Go take some happy pills or something. See you on the road (I hope).


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

askmass said:


> Ultimately, my answer was found in the Selle SMP Forma. It's a zero padded saddle and I would have never guessed it to be my perfect all-day perch, but it surely is.


My LBS sells these and swears by them. He did tell me that the company does give out samples for cyclists to try.


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

MTBryan01 said:


> I don't see how my opinion is 'ridiculous'. It's just my opinion. Maybe you are just a soft-ass.
> 
> As far as Selle vs Selle Italia. Really? That was worthy of a response?
> 
> Dude! Go take some happy pills or something. See you on the road (I hope).


I wouldn't say your opinion is ridiculous, but to think that a poor fitting saddle will somehow get better over time or over longer rides just isn't a reality for many people. I put in about 8 hours a week, so it's not that I'm not conditioned to sitting on a saddle, it's finding one that is reasonably comfortable.


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

Selle Italia Update:

So I've been riding on a Selle Italia Flite Flow, an L2 saddle which is what was recommended for me.

I've got to say, that this is by far the best fitting saddle for me of about the 7 or 8 that I've now spent considerable time on.

For me, this idmatch system has been far better than guessing which saddle may work.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

MTBryan01 said:


> I don't see how my opinion is 'ridiculous'. It's just my opinion. Maybe you are just a soft-ass.


Your original comment as the latest "is ridiculous"
If you haven't been on a saddle hunt, count yourself lucky. Yes there is a certain amount of time you just need to ride, but there are saddles out there that just don't work for some folks, even if they measure out on a chart.


----------

